# ISO Southern style mac and cheese



## LT72884 (May 7, 2009)

I had some southern style mac and cheese from goodwood BBQ restaurant. It was thick and tasty. Would like to know how to make a good southern style mac and cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 7, 2009)

What was it about the Mac & Cheese you had from the BBQ restaurant that would lead to say it was "Southern" Style???


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2009)

Thick and creamy?  Hmmm.  Never really heard of southern-style mac and cheese and I live in an area that calls itself the south.

However, one of my versions of mac and cheese includes a portion of cubed Velveeta and cream cheese melted with the rest of the ingredients.  I don't have a recipe per se, but just dump this and that.


----------



## LT72884 (May 7, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> What was it about the Mac & Cheese you had from the BBQ restaurant that would lead to say it was "Southern" Style???


the menu

haha


----------



## linicx (May 8, 2009)

I do several things with Mac & Cheese. I add ham or bacon, or sarted bell pepper and onion. Regardless of what I do I start with a butter and flour roux, add cream and milk, and Velvetta, American and a little Cheddar cheeses, salt and pepper, until it is the consistency and flavor I like. Stir in cooked, drained elbow macaroni and pour in a greased baking 8x10 or 9x12 pan. I grate or crush toasted croutons on the top. Bake 350 until the top bubbles and starts to brown. 25-30 minutes. Maybe longer, maybe less. I usually start checking it about 20 minutes.


----------

